
BeatSync: A new online music community - BeatSync
https://beatsync.co
======
aeth0s
I wish there was more of a preview to see how BeatSync works.

How will BeatSync be different from Soundcloud? And what's the revenue plan?
Hopefully different from Soundcloud's.

~~~
BeatSync
Hi, firstly, thank you for your interest.

Now, to answer your question. We are planning to implement a few features that
for what ever reason SoundCloud has failed to implement, features that we deem
crucial to a community. We aim to be a as transparent as possible not only in
the development process but also new features and any/all suggestions will
always be welcome.

As for the money, well this is something we are still figuring out, we have a
few ideas. What ever we decided we need to be careful not to ruin the
experience for anyone.

There will be no comprise on quality.

Initially, especially during early access the platform will be free for all!

There will be public/private forums as well as the ability for artists to
create multiple profiles under one account for their alias but also finer
permissions so labels/management etc can also post on behalf of the artists
and much much more.

I hope this answers your question? Even if it's a little vague? We don't want
to give away too much too early.

Sign up to our early access and once we are able to tell you more we will!

